# "Old Road Near Sunset"



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I really like the way this one turned out and now regret putting it on a bloody blue plastic plate. This was supposed to be just a trial run on painting on gessoed china. 

BTW, I really liked the way the gessoed plastic held texture.


----------

